# new freshwater croc enclosure



## BennyA (Jul 23, 2011)

hey guys just set up my 6 foot enclosure for the new freshie i have coming in a few weeks, it has a hide, land, carpet, basking spot everything it needs i rekon, let me know what you all think.
Also i have only just set it up and the external filter isnt on just yet to pick up all the dust particals from the rocks so i know it looks cloudy, and the plants only a temp untill the croc comes home so the mollies can have babies and become some yummy snacks


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 23, 2011)

hehehehe just makes me picture someone trying to explain that they have a croc too their landagent 
Suddenly I bet they wouldn't mind people having cats!

goodluck, nice looking tank too


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 23, 2011)

so how big do they grow?


----------



## timantula (Jul 23, 2011)

Freshwater crocodile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 23, 2011)

thankyou :d


----------



## timantula (Jul 23, 2011)

looking good.. ive been thinking about getting one, are you getting yours from a breeder in victoria or importing it?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 23, 2011)

I didnt think we were aloud to own crocs? i swear i was reading thru the classes of snakes/geckos and so on and it said no crocs???


also what happens when they get too big?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jul 23, 2011)

God sometimes I hate living in queensland. We can't have crocs or native mammals. I want a CROCODILE!!!!


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I didnt think we were aloud to own crocs? i swear i was reading thru the classes of snakes/geckos and so on and it said no crocs???



Correct. In NSW you cannot own a croc. Different story in Vic.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea i just clicked on but i do want to know what happens when they get to 9ft??


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 23, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> what happens when they get to 9ft??


People stop breaking in? 


on a serious note, I'd assume if they'd thought it through correctly (not aimed at the OP), they'd know it'd have to go outside into a pit one day


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 23, 2011)

You invest in a swimming pool that you can never use yourself


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 23, 2011)

You can still keep them.


----------



## BennyA (Jul 23, 2011)

Most people put them outside in another enclosure, they are pretty slow growing so I have a few years, I will probably give mine back to the croc farm I'm getting it from so they can use it for breeding as they are slowly getting smashed by cane toads, that is if I don't fall in love with it, otherwise new shed for Ben


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jul 23, 2011)

BennyA said:


> I will probably give mine back to the croc farm


 whats the point of that


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha that made me laugh, thanks for the info thou  great idea to give it back for breeding, maybe swap for a smaller one to grow up again


----------



## Wally (Jul 23, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Yea i just clicked on but i do want to know what happens when they get to 9ft??



You get a new handbag. Or maybe five.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone seen "Swamp people' one 7mate? they go out and slaughter like 10 gators a day and have gator fashion people come pick out the best skins, it makes me sad to see such a waste


----------



## BennyA (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah most of the time they will swap you for a hatchie again and you start again, but that's around 5 years down the track so no rush at all

The swamp people should swap the skins for dental work, at least they eat them also not just for skin


----------



## beeman (Jul 24, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Anyone seen "Swamp people' one 7mate? they go out and slaughter like 10 gators a day and have gator fashion people come pick out the best skins, it makes me sad to see such a waste



Its not a waist at all! They uses nearly every part of the animal, yes the skins go into the fashon industry and the meat is sold for human consumption.
Its an industry that has been going on in that part of America for many generations!
They have a very short culling season and its basicly conservation at its best.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 24, 2011)

and we could be doing something similar here with crocs and hunting but people are silly.


----------



## BennyA (Jul 28, 2011)

How do u rekon a water dragon would go if I added a few branches or would it end up being food


----------



## sarah-jane4 (Jul 30, 2011)

*wondering???*

hey um i was just wondering where you got you freshwater crocodile from?? and like how much and how big?? cause for about 6 months now ive been trying to find one but have had no luck :cry: PLEASE!!!


----------



## crocodile_dan (Jul 30, 2011)

One point I have found is that using small gravel a huge quantity of waste becomes trapped, we had a landscaped rainwater tank which looked aesthetically pleasing but was not functional or practical maintenance and cleaning wise, and comparable to the croc aquariums which consisted solely of a few large rocks the simple setups prove to be much better.

In regards to water dragon, I have no experience with them and freshies together especially in such a confined space but my thoughts would be against it.


----------



## BennyA (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah I might have to look at getting some glass cut and silicone it in as a landing


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not saying don't use gravel, just that it will require more cleaning and upkeep, there is nothing wrong with gravel and crocs will often ingest small rocks to help mechanical digestion in their stomach (I'm unsure if there is a stage in life this process is more prominent). some of the principles involved in keeping turtles are relevant to crocs.

depending on how aesthetically pleasing you want the tank to look an upturned milk crate or similar will not facilitate a buildup of waste by allowing good flow, you could lay a section of astro turf over the top. Elevating a platform on bricks is another simple solution.

There is nothing wrong with what you have done, visually appealing enclosures can mean more or different maintenance/cleaning.


----------

